# AiO auf Vega56?! Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit?



## Laxen (17. Mai 2020)

Moin erstmal

Ich überlege aktuell ob ich eine AiO auf meine GPU packe, damit das Ding nicht so laut ist wie ein Jet (z.B. bei Metro Exodus). Das Problem dabei ist, dass z.B. die NZXT G12 nicht auf Vega GPUs drauf passt... (zumindestens nicht ohne Modding) 
Auch die Alphacool Lösungen passen nicht ohne weiteres, da es sich ja um ein Nano PCB handelt... (Es gibt aber auch nur die Pumpen-Block Einheit, Keine Ahnung ob die passt...)
Ich habe Online einen Waterblock gefunden, der kommt allerdings aus China und da weiß man ja nicht, ob mann nachher Wasser überall hat xD (Link: AMD RX VEGA 56 Nano Wasserkühler )

Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre, meine aktuelle CPU AiO auf das Ding draufzuschnallen, ist eine Cooler Master Masterliquid ML240L RGB. (auch kein Plan ob das passt)
(Die allerletzte Möglichkeit wäre für mich ne Custom WaKü, allerdings sollte der Preis unter 150 Euro liegen wenn möglich... Ich habe gesehen bei Alphacool gibt es nen 360 Rad für 30Euro als B-Ware also halt so günstiges Zeugs)

Falls jemand mehr weiß als Ich... Bitte antworten 
Danke im Vorraus 

(GPU ist die AMD Vega56 von Powercolor im RedDragon Design)


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2020)

Den Kühler kannst auch hier in Deutschland bekommen.
AMD RX VEGA 56 Nano Wasserkühler, 98,90 €

Allerdings dauert die Lieferung noch ein wenig.

In diesem Fall wird alles mit gekühlt und daher die beste Lösung.
Muss natürlich in einem custom Loop mit eingebunden werden.

Mit Kühler wirst du aber nicht mit nur 150 Euro auskommen.


----------



## kayuna (18. Mai 2020)

Hi Laxen.

Umbau kann ich nur empfehlen hab meine Vega64 auch auf Wasser umgebaut aber nicht AIO sondern Custom vielleicht auch ne bessere  Alternative für dich(wie du schon gesagt hast) , wird nur eng mit 150 E 

Und beim Hersteller Bykski brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen die Sachen sind gut verarbeitet . 

Leider kann ich dir nicht mehr helfen ist schon etwas schwerer was zu finden für ne Vega... Alternate hat immer mal noch ein paar Kühler ....


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2020)

Habe selbst ein Kühler von Bykski auf meiner Grafikkarte verbaut, der Kühler ist TOP!


----------



## Laxen (20. Mai 2020)

@IICARUS Holy Shit, hab mir dein System mal angeschaut, da wird man schon echt neidisch... Alleine der MoRa... PUH

Problem bei mir ist halt, dass ich aktuell noch zur Schule gehe und als Schüler keine feste Einnahmequelle habe, zudem muss ich halt auch für andere Sachen sparen. Ich werde im November 18 und ab dann kann ich halt Auto fahren und brauche dementsprechend auch Geld für Versicherung und Benzin, bis ich halt nen Job habe...
Desweiteren würde ich zwar gerne unendlich viel Geld in meinen PC pumpen, aber joa geht halt nicht, zumal man sich ab und an ja auch mal was anderes holen will, seien es neue Spiele oder oder oder...

Ich würde mich halt selbst bis 200 Eur schwer tuen, aber dafür kriegt man halt auch net viel, Ich habe mal bei EK im Konfigurator geschaut, da kriege ich nen 360er Rad mit CPU Block, Soft Tubing (traue mich nicht an Hardtubes für meine erste WaKü)
,Fittings, 3 Vardar Lüftern, Kühlflüssigkeit und Pump/Res Combo für 400 Eur ohne die Lüfter 350Eur, aber immer noch ohne GPU Block, also SAU Teuer für mich! Für das Geld würde ich mir lieber direkt ne neue GPU kaufen, aber da machen meine Eltern glaube ich nicht mit... xDDD

Bei EK steht ausserdem, dass ich für Silent & Overclocking 180 W output hätte, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, da alleine die Vega gerne mal auch 200 W ziehen kann  
Bei dem 360 Rad steht, dass der max ca. 400 W schafft, heisst das dann aber mit Full Speed auf den Lüftern? Oder mit einer festgelegten Drehzahl?! Der Hauptgrund, dass ich überhaupt an eine WaKü denke ist nämlich ein leiseres System, im Sommer kann die GPU auch schonmal echt laut werden...

Also long story short... Bis 200Eur könnte ich meine Eltern vielleicht überreden... Und den finanziellen "Verlust" selber verkraften xD


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2020)

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, aber bei mir ist auch nicht alles zur selben Zeit dazu gekommen. In diesem Sinn habe ich für meine Wakü  nie viel Geld auf einem Schlag bezahlt und stattdessen immer so wie es bei mir gut gepasst hat nachträglich umgebaut oder ergänzt. Auch mein Mora war nicht von Anfang an mit dabei, daher habe ich ja auch zwei intern verbaute Radiatoren mit dabei.


----------



## Laxen (20. Mai 2020)

Ja aber selbst 2 interne Rads sind ja schon ganz gut...


----------

